# Beneficial Bacteria Life Span?



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

So I'm going to be doing a major re scape soon, might be switching out my substrate too. So I figure all this might take me 2-3hours making sure I get the scape looking the way I want. 
So how long can bacteria in the filter survive without water flowing through it?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Just leave your media in a 5 gal bucket with tank water. With out the water its not too long.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet.
Could this also work with just leaving the water in the canister? or would I need the bucket to put a air pump in?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It will be fine that long as long as it remains submerged


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> It will be fine that long as long as it remains submerged


X2...As long as it's in water, you'll be fine!...


----------

